# DiPel Pro DF? For Wax moths protection?



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

"Bacillus
There are different strains (varieties) of Bt available that have been selected to control different specific insects. Bt-kurstaki (BTK) controls the European corn borer, tomato hornworms, fruit worms, cabbageworm, cabbage looper, spring and fall cankerworm, spruce budworm, and other caterpillar-like larvae. Bt-san diego (BTSD) controls early larvae of the Colorado potato beetle. Bt-israelensis (BTI) controls mosquitoes, black flies and fungus gnats.

Bacillus thuringiensis -aizawai is used exclusively for the control of wax moth larvae.

Thuricide is Bt-kurstaki, so it is the wrong strain. It is also in an emulifised pertrolium oil that you should NOT put on your comb."

This is copied from an old post, I am not smart enough to know these facts.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!


You can just purchase some Bt from Beesource member _Sundance_. See this thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?225796-Agree-WG-Bt-Aizawai-Powder/page10


----------



## Bayou Honey (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Guess - I'll ditch that ideal and look to purchase the Certan/B401. Too bad they don't sell it in the states. See what it will cost me for a bottle for Canada.


----------



## Bayou Honey (Mar 11, 2013)

I have read his thread but looks like the last time he has replied to anything was in 2009. Tried one of the links he had listed. Domain is inactive or no longer used.  I see that Valent makes the Xertari BT as well as the Dipel Pro. I'll contact them to see if there is a vendor in the states.

Thanks for the reply.
Bayou Honey


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> Too bad they don't sell it in the states. See what it will cost me for a bottle for Canada.

I don't understand what you mean. The _Sundance _offering Bt in the thread that I linked to is in North Dakota, USA. Your initial post indicated you are in SW Louisiana. Shipping should be very straightforward.

> I have read his thread but looks like the last time he has replied to anything was in 2009.

Look at the last page of the thread I linked. His last post was March 3rd, 2013. Send him a PM and ask for more info.


----------



## Bayou Honey (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok- I'll try that. I'm new to this forum or just forums in general. Usually read them but don't post on them. Guess I'll get the hang of it. Call me a Southern newbie for sure.


----------

